# Updating my Droid X from 4.5.604 to 4.5.621?



## BChaps860 (May 6, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm new to the rootzwiki website and I am hoping you can help me with a question I have. I've just re-rooted my Droid X. I lost root a couple days ago because I slipped up and took the 4.5.621 update and lost root. After figuring out I could not root on .621, I used the Linux method, and got Milestone X .604 ..Now, is it possible to update from .604 back to .621 WITHOUT losing my root? I've downloaded root keeper but I just wanted to double check. If anyone knows, please let me know as soon as possible. Thank you in advance.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

There is a Droid X forum, and your topic of interest would be this one: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19318-important-information-regarding-621-system-update/

Yes, there is a way you can still have root and get back on 621. If you follow the instructions there, you shouldn't have much problems.


----------

